
Male CEOs with Daughters Treat Women Better - jkuria
https://blogs.wsj.com/ideas-market/2011/03/03/male-ceos-with-daughters-treat-women-better/
======
wakawaka1
Ahhh more political blather masquerading as science, by authors who apparently
are ignorant of multi-variate analysis, given that they quote the debunked
idea of a gender pay gap.

Uhhh... Politically biased much? Lol. Yeah, because Political Bias is the
pinnacle of empirical analysis /s

>.< LOL

I see no actual data or methodology in the summary?/article of the study --

[https://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/articles/node/733/like-
daughte...](https://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/articles/node/733/like-daughter-
like-father)

Does anyone have a link to anything on the methodology or quantitative data?

Sounds dubious at best. Probably the same quality as studies such as those
mentioned here:

"Hoaxers Slip Breastaurants and Dog-Park Sex Into Journals"
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/arts/academic-journals-
ho...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/arts/academic-journals-hoax.html)

____

From the first link above (Colombia university article about the study) we see
an already debunked statistic, right in the intro:

>"The gender wage gap is a well-documented, persistent, and worldwide
phenomenon wherein women earn, on average, an estimated 9 to 18 percent less
than men who have the same job descriptions and equivalent education and
experience. "

Anyone who has taken a statistics course understands that you can't simply
explain the situation without factoring in differences between the genders'
approach to work, education, skills, and impetus to build resources (i.e.
males across animal species have an ingrained purpose/instinct to impress
females via resource accumulation. Females do not have this same
purpose/instinct).

A comparison of a pay gap isn't as simple as an "average" which involves one
factor (gender). It's a multivariate analysis-- multiple factors are involved
in terms of why one group of people make more than another.

Sure, factor in gender.

But don't forget: years spent on education. years of experience. specific
skill sets & their value in the economy. age. intelligence. disability. amount
of children per family. etc.

------
pmdulaney
OK, so what does that mean in the current socio-political moment? Only men
with daughters may be permitted to become CEOs! And if he weighs the same as a
duck, he's a warlock!

